# K-5 schools in Quintana Roo



## MissMarleygirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and hope the question has not been asked before.
I am wondering if there are any english speaking elementary school in Quintana Roo. 
Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MissMarleygirl said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum and hope the question has not been asked before.
> I am wondering if there are any english speaking elementary school in Quintana Roo.
> Thanks!


Quintana Roo is an entire state! Where exactly are you planning on moving to? If there are any schools like that (which I doubt), they would be private schools, of course.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MissMarleygirl said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum and hope the question has not been asked before.
> I am wondering if there are any english speaking elementary school in Quintana Roo.
> Thanks!


International American School of Cancún


----------



## MissMarleygirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi there TundraGreen and Isla Verde
Thanks for the quick replies. Yes, I know QR is an entire state. The reason I was asking is to investigate job possibilities. We have been traveling the Yucatan for eight years so I am fairly familiar with the area I am not silly enough to think we could make a move without investigating employment opportunities first so I was wondering about english speaking elementary schools. I have been teaching for 25 years. 
On a related tangent: do a lot of expats homeschool? 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MissMarleygirl said:


> Hi there TundraGreen and Isla Verde
> Thanks for the quick replies. Yes, I know QR is an entire state. The reason I was asking is to investigate job possibilities. We have been traveling the Yucatan for eight years so I am fairly familiar with the area I am not silly enough to think we could make a move without investigating employment opportunities first so I was wondering about english speaking elementary schools. I have been teaching for 25 years.
> On a related tangent: do a lot of expats homeschool?
> Thanks for any info.


I don't know if it is a lot, but we have had members here who have said that they were home schooling their kids.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Remember if you find a school they will have to be very cooperative in helping you to get a working Visa if you don't have one.

Then it's back up north to a Consulate


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Remember if you find a school they will have to be very cooperative in helping you to get a working Visa if you don't have one.
> 
> Then it's back up north to a Consulate


I think she is looking for a school to send a child to, not for a place to work.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I think she is looking for a school to send a child to, not for a place to work.


I think her second post indicates she is interested in employment opportunities allowing her to move to QR, as en English-speaking teacher.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> I think her second post indicates she is interested in employment opportunities allowing her to move to QR, as en English-speaking teacher.


You are correct. I missed that.


----------

